# Grandstand fans



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

What scale should I use for the old aurora grandstands? 1/87 or 1/100.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I used mainly 1/87th scale on the open & covered grand stands...

With an occasional 1/72nd figure here and there... If the 1/72nd is too tall,
you can cut off the feet as needed to reduce height, if you're using them in
a crowded area...

Or do a *butt-trim*, if it's a seated figure... You could use the cheaper
1/100th back up under a covered grandstand, with 1/87th out front...

I have some 1/100th figures that are closer to 1/87th... And some 1/87th
ones that are closer to 1/100th...

Would suggest you get some of all three (1/72nd, 1/87th & 1/100th) to see
what you think works best... But mainly 1/87th...

Mix'N'Match as you see fit...

Other opinions exist...

John
.


----------

